# Just got back from Big South Fork



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi folks.. Hubby and I went to Big South Fork for 5 days of fabulous riding. Daughter who lives in another state came over and rode with us. I am so glad she went because she just lost her horse. I wrote about Kit Carson a great trail horse.. he was her baby. She rode Elvis, who is definitely a Elvis!!

We live in North Georgia, so we got up at 4 am and was on the road by 5:15. Stopped in Crossville and ate breakfast, then traveled on to the cabin we stay in. It is a small 1 bedroom cabin on the west entrance near the Spruce Creek Acres area. We unloaded the horses and unloaded everything we brought.. We have to bring all our groceries because there is only one small store nearby.

After everything was put away and the horses had stretched their legs, we loaded up and went to Timber Ridge Campground. They are SUPER nice folks and have always been very helpful. for a "trail maintenance" fee we could park in their lot and ride from the campground. We have always done this. We rode to Bear Cave, Shepherds Den, then at the end of our ride we crossed the road directly across from Timber Ridge onto state land. (all the riding behind Timber Ridge is private land) We really wanted daughter to see Wild Cat Den. It is a beautiful water eroded cave type formation that has a hole in the ceiling and beautiful water eroded rocky walls. 

We went loafing one day, went to Muddy Pond which is an Mennonite community. Daughter had a bareback pad that she loved but it had broken a strap. Jay, at Jay's Tack and Saddle, repaired it and it is MUCH BETTER than it had been new. She also found a very nice inexpensive ($100) English saddle that she really liked. So she bought it. The loafing day we saddled up (she had to try out her new saddle) and just rode thru the Spruce Creek trails. They were on the roads, and thru the area of Spruce Creek. Not a great ride, but perfect for what we wanted this particular day.

We rode the Leatherwood down to Coyle Branch and then on to the O & W Bridge. Most of this trail along the creek/river is old RR beds from years ago. We tied up at the bridge and walked up to the Devils Den. We actually didn't make it all the way to the Devils Den but we "thought" we had. We found a great cave and a beautiful waterfall and thought we were at Devils Den.. after we go back to the cabin I looked in a hiking book and realized we didn't actually make it all the way to the Devils Den.. OH WELL!!!
On the way back from the O&W bridge as my mare Maci was walking along, I glanced down and she stepped over a copperhead, I thought it must be dead or run over so I glanced down as she was walking over it.. the head moved and the mouth came wide open..!! YIKES we circled back and it was in a frozen position but it didn't look hurt or run over, it had a small garter type snake at its head so it must have just killed it and was about to eat it when my Maci stepped 3 inches from its tail!! I was bitten by a copperhead as a kid, I know what kind of damage they can do and was glad he didn't attempt to bite.

We rode to the Charritt Creek Lodge. On the Road to the trailhead near the power lines, I looked up and said "there is a bear" he was huge, just in front of us on the road(dirt road thru the woods) He was very beautiful, shinning black fur. He looked at us and ran up the road and then cut off into the woods. we got one fuzzy photo that only We can actually tell it is a bear.

We rode to Charritt Creek Lodge and on a little further. Because the horse we had for Daughter is hardly ridden he was very tired.. So we took it very easy on our rides. There was a bear trap at Charritt Creek but they didn't have it actually set. We rode out back toward the trailhead and stopped at a beautiful little creek to eat lunch. From the trailhead down to the Charrit Creek Lodge you cannot "Drive" on the road. It is an access road that the service vehicles use to supply the lodge but the only way in is hike or bike or ride your horse (they have a barn you can keep your horse in) 
As we were sitting at the creek eating lunch, we heard a vehicle coming down the road (very steep road). Daughter had tied her horse where his butt was sticking out into the road, we didn't think there would be any vehicles because it is closed to car traffic, she ran to Elvis to move his butt and just be with the horses when the truck came by. We heard the truck slam on the brakes ( hear the gravel sliding) couldn't see it tho. We then heard it coming on down. When the truck got to Daughter and the horses he said.. "did you see that bear" she said "well we saw one this morning".. he said "NO, that bear there right now". She looked over the bed of the truck and saw him up in the woods. The truck had turned him and he was going up the mountain away from us. The guy in the truck was the guy who manages the Lodge, so that is why he was on the road. He said the bear was 500 lbs, big and black, shining pretty fur. sounds like the bear we had seen earlier. 
Now..... this particular bear was on his way right to where we were!!! YIKES... and DOUBLE YIKES!!! If that guy had not come along that bear would have been eating lunch with us in about 3-5 minutes. The horses never even acted like they smelled him.. And after we QUICKLY ate our lunch and headed out,..... naturally in the same general direction the bear went. The horses still never really acted like they smelled him. You folks in bear county please comment on this.

We rode some more easier trails but these three were the prettiest and most exciting!!

I LOVE BIG SOUTH FORK!!!

Rhonda


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am going to get there SOME DAY!! It sounds like SUCH a wonderful place to ride. Thanks for the fun description!

Nancy


----------



## xNightHawk (Apr 27, 2011)

Patti told me you had a must read post. Very nice!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I haven't been to Big South Fork. I need to go up there sometime.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone that lives anywhere within driving distance of Big South Fork needs to go. There are lots of cabins to rent(that have barns/turn out lots) and there are lots and lots of horse campgrounds. The area is a trail riders dream. I do love BSF!!!

Elvis, the horse my daughter rode did very good on the trip. He has been barefoot for about a year, plus he has a fabulous foot!! Anyway.. we knew daughter would ride him some but not often enough to make shoes affordable...so we got some "renegade" hoof boots. We only got them for his front feet. They did fabulous... absolutely GREAT on the trip. The only thing... Because BSF has some places that is very rocky, we need to get boots for all 4 feet. He did good, although we took it very, very easy because he would be muscle sore and he was...but overall did pretty darn good.
Hubby and I do almost 100% of our riding during the fall/winter/spring months and quit for the summer. We both HATE flies!!
Today, Saturday we rode a few hours at Garland Mountain (great trails). But will probably only ride 1-3 more times. I then plan to pull the shoes on my Maci, this fall I will be getting her some Renegades. She does not have "good" feet so I am hoping this will improve her hoof!

Happy Trails to everyone!

Rhonda


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I have to keep shoes and/or boots on Oreo. I had the farrier pull his shoes this time because he has some thrush under his shoes. I tried treating with the shoes on but it didn't work. Today I remember why I went back to front shoes. With the boots on, Oreo steps on the front boots from the back. His back boots work really well. I have Cavallo's.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was expecting photos. since I've never been even to Georgia, let alone where you are talking about, I cannot imagine just from words. 
please?


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Tiny, I have some photos in "my album" they are from our fall ride. Can you get to "My album" ??? I am so computer dumb I don't even know if you are able to see it??? it is the photo album I have on this forum.

Rhonda


----------



## samk (Jul 22, 2013)

Is Big South Fork only for folks who have their own horses, or do we have the option to rent? 

I've been wanting to go, but I can't get that info from their website.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

No, there are several places that offer trips...
Southeast Pack Trips - Horseback riding in the Big South Fork

I have my own horse so I don't know much about the link above, but google big south fork horse rental....


----------

